# Call for ride photos!



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Next ride, be it pavement, trail or slickrock, bring your camera and up load a picture. We are due for some riding pictures in the lounge!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*I'll start*



Impy said:


> Next ride, be it pavement, trail or slickrock, bring your camera and up load a picture. We are due for some riding pictures in the lounge!


I'll start with an oldie but goodie. Impy at Lake Tahoe. Been pretty boring here since you banned Picard.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

how about previous ride, since I don't know when my next ride is? 










Plains of Abraham, Mt St Helens, WA, USA


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

A few from my latest bike trip to: Brianhead (Bunker Creek), Panguitch (Thunder Mtn), Crested Butte (Reno - Flag - Bear - Deadman's), CO Trail by Molas Pass, and Durango (CO Trail - Dry Fork - Hoffheins ). Sorry for posting more than one


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Sorry, dull picture, but one of the few we've taken. We were 8-9 miles into a 40 mile ride. That road is straight with a slight grade for a few miles, then it goes up into a GORGEOUS canyon. Those are the Ruby Mtns in the background.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

*my turn*

a few from arizona when it hasn't been 116°F (46.6C) like today:madmax: :madmax:


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

I like sharing 

From last weekend- A local ride at Lake Hodges























































And cooling off at the end


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Sweet pics from Hodges!


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

love the water crossing pics


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*great shots ladies!*

i've been working on this stuff. tricky on the hardtail, keeps me honest


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Chuky Bucking*

In the state of Utah.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Downieville, CA June 2006


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Somebody said "slickrock"...








(not me)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*people/scenery*

Ok, so we aren't riding. But this is cool - not counting the couples who were together, everyone on this ride ( Loon Lake, Idaho) met online though various mtb discussion groups ( not mtbr though, there are others.  ) Gab and I hosted two couples from Sweden, who made arrangements via happymtb to meet in Idaho, with us.They had never met each other, we had never met all of them. Small world, eh? But the univeral language of singletrack is a real bond. This lake is the "destination" of this ride, 12 miles in on singletrack, have lunch and a swim, and then another 6 miles out along a beautiful rushing river...


----------



## pinkdirt (Jun 28, 2005)

Badjenny, that shorts with snow photo rocks!!
That must be the most awesome experience to ride in snow but it be warm enough for shorts!
Is it just a bunch of machined man made snow?


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

pinkdirt said:


> Badjenny, that shorts with snow photo rocks!!
> That must be the most awesome experience to ride in snow but it be warm enough for shorts!
> Is it just a bunch of machined man made snow?


Nope that is real snow and alot of it! That picture was taken June 10th while we attempted to pre-ride the Downieville Classic race course. It is a 28 mile race course, that picture was taken halfway thru the course. A good race time for that course is 2 1/2 to 3 hours. Our pre-ride took 6 1/2 hours. :eekster: We were prepared for that though, we knew there would still be huge snowdrifts. We had a great time that day, total adventure! That's me in the hole for the stop sign.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

6 am this morning on a local ride . . . no bikes or people in the shot but just a gorgeous sunrise.....


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

Impy said:


> 6 am this morning on a local ride . . . no bikes or people in the shot but just a gorgeous sunrise.....


Awesome photo!

Well to keep this thread going...another picture from a local ride this past weekend. I like rocks


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

and to keep up with the sunrise pics, here's a couple from two days ago. love them overcast days!
K


----------



## stepchild (May 26, 2006)

kaboose said:


> a few from arizona when it hasn't been 116°F (46.6C) like today:madmax: :madmax:


I've never been to AZ, but I hope to ride w/ those cactus (cacti?) someday...

In the meantime, here's me and my SO in Jackson, Taos and the Front Range.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's a couple from last weekend, Rothrock, PA. Taken by Captain Endo.

Me surrounded by greenery (and drenched in humidity):

https://www.vilett.com/rothrock/rothrock12.jpg

https://www.vilett.com/rothrock/rothrock9.jpg

A typical rocky hill that I am SO doing next time (note riders in upper right corner for scale):

https://www.vilett.com/rothrock/rothrock11.jpg

Some sections made me feel like I was riding through a fairy tale, they were so scenic:

https://www.vilett.com/rothrock/rothrock14.jpg

Okay, some eye candy (check out those rock gardens!  ):

https://www.vilett.com/rothrock/rothrock13.jpg

https://www.vilett.com/rothrock/rothrock6.jpg


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Whiskeytown and Bullards Bar in California...


great photos btw ladies!!!!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Christine said:


> Here's a couple from last weekend, Rothrock, PA. Taken by Captain Endo.
> 
> Me surrounded by greenery (and drenched in humidity):
> 
> ...


Christine,

Those are some awesome pictures. I just love riding rocks and technical sections. I'll have to make it out there some time to ride some that sweet stuff. So many trails, so little time!!!

aloha,
g

Note: humidity like riding out here all year round...........


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

stripes said:


> Hey, is that a Ventana yer riding there?


Yes it is


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

No great recent photos. At least no riding photos. I haven't been taking my camera on my rides, maybe I should, but I hardly ever stop lately, too hot to stop. But I do have some photos of a recent trip.














































And finally one bike related shot:


----------



## Mtnz2Sea (Dec 13, 2004)

*Oh so beautiful*

Great photos! I will try to load some this weekend. The northeast has a lot of rocks, but those desert pictures are way cool. Screampint, were the last two pictures from Austria? I think I took the same shots. Smiles.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*ride pix*

Formica :"But the univeral language of singletrack is a real bond."

Great statement Formica, we just hosted a mtb'r from Japan. Chie enjoying Maui singletrack.:thumbsup:


----------



## maokelan18 (Nov 13, 2004)

this is who your run into while biking in beijing china. hes actually hiking in that outfit. and was more than willing to pose for photos.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*rocknrollbarbie*

doing a drop...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

The one of St. Stephan's is, and the bike shot is, but the rest are in Hungary.


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

My friend, and Great Glen teammate Deb with Jim in the background on Hillbilly Highway in Cape Elizabeth ME.










Katrina, another Great Glen teammate at Bradbury last summer.










Olivia, at the Maine Sport Run Off race in Camden 7-16-06










Katrina at the Maine Sport Run Off race in Camden 7-16-06. She is the closest rider at the bottom of the course.










Deb, riding with her broken hand not yet in a cast, at the Maine Sport Run Off race in Camden 7-16-06


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Pics*

I don't have anything new as I've been riding solo for the last few weeks...But these are pretty recent:
Just sold the Heckler frame, and I have hit that top progression drop but no one was there to get a pic.


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

Those are awesome pictures SuperKat. We have drops kind of like that here in Fl at our local trails but I've only been on the medium drop and that was scary.I guess it's more of a steep wooden ramp than a drop though.


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

*SoCal rocks*

Girls love the rocks!


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys have some really inspired photos on here, better than most in a whole lot of other threads!

One of my wife on the Front Range:


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

mtb888 said:


> Girls love the rocks!


so cal? where is that? that looks like fun!


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

The trail name is Suicide and is in Agoura area. It is pretty suicidal but is a lot of fun


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

mtb888 said:


> Girls love the rocks!


Wow...that is impressive. Nice pic


----------



## poacher (Jul 1, 2003)

that is funny, I thought those pictures looked familiar. I was in Hungary a couple of months ago.







" The one of St. Stephan's is, and the bike shot is, but the rest are in Hungary. "


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice call for riding pics! mine of other people always get posted in the passion forum. i almost never have any of myself because i am always the one with the camera consumed with doing the below activity. 
the others are a few of a friend riding in the molas pass area.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Cameras*

Hello,

I was wondering what cameras everyone is using. I have a Nikon D50 and just can't bring myself to risking it in the camelbak. Maybe I am being paranoid but are most using point and shoot or SLR's and what kind of price are we talking about?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Thanks*



stripes said:


> Cannon SD 700 IS  Worth every penny. :thumbsup:


Thanks. I will have to think about it. Canon and I don't get along well after a bad experience but I am always willing to check it out.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I use an Olympus C-8080. Is a high-end point and shoot, but olympus doesn't make it anymore. May as well get a DSLR for the cost.

I keep mine in a handlebar bag. Really good for being easy to get to and haven't had a problem yet. Keep armwarmers and an extra jersey in there also.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

*Aug 11 Tahoe Rim Trail*

There is a rider in this photo!










More here
https://forums.mtbr.com//showthread.php?t=217691


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Impy at Tahoe 8/11*









Impy on the trail









Impy and Headshok_1 at 9,750 ft.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*Some from today*

Hit the Kettle Crest with some pals today. This is awesome single track in an area that may be converted to Wilderness. We'll ride it while we can, and one of our riders is representing mountain bikers throught the whole forest circus process.

there are places in there that look like









and









and some really fun singletrack downhill









I guess we missed the best flowers - a few weeks late.

Always better with your sweetie. What a guy, he has shoulder surgery in three weeks so he's trying to have as much fun as possible.









Since it's my camera, it was really nice to have someone to hand it off to. Usually there are never photos of me!
For much better pics of this area, check out Skookum's report from 4th of July
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=206842


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Moose! Hollow*

A group of us did Moose Hollow yesterday. Lots of tree dodging on this one, and a fair amount of flopping over.

More photos here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=217962


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Stewart Airport*

Rode Stewart yesterday.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

On vacation at Whistler Mountain Bike Park










Back at home in Southern California


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Impy at Mt Bike Oregon on the Middle Fork ride


































More MBO pics here: https://mtbtires.netfirms.com/picturepro/nfpicturepro/index.php?cat=4


----------



## skygod74 (May 3, 2006)

kaboose said:


> a few from arizona when it hasn't been 116°F (46.6C) like today:madmax: :madmax:


*Sigh* I miss Arizona. AZ is truly a mountain biker's paradise.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Love the 6.6! Is that white or java?

Such sweet frames.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

aword4you said:


> Love the 6.6! Is that white or java?
> 
> Such sweet frames.


It's the Intense Pearl White - here's some more pics, just follow this link.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

four grrrls from saturday's ride (which had 8 women and 1 grrrlll)


----------



## mtb_pirate (Aug 28, 2006)

*Yuba River Trail, Downieville, CA*

Downieville - cross country style...


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

A few pics from a road trip to Mammoth (I did more riding than picture taking)


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

*Got Bandwidth?*

Barny at home:



































































































































































Barny in Utah:


----------



## sponge_man69 (Oct 27, 2006)

what helmet is using the girl in the last pic???


----------

